# I can't fuking take this shit anymore



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I found it so hard to drive today being so detached from my body I can't fuking function right I just wana be back in my body and in control is that so god dam hard like every other fuking human on this planet has that!!!

Man I'm so sick of this state !!!!! Each year is getting worse for me and my functioning is rapidly declining !!!


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

You should seriously try anti-anxiety pills, I dont get why you havent already, its nothing wrong with taking medication.

Ive only had this 2months and 1 week and I've already started taking and stopped taking them, they helped alot.


----------



## broken3309 (Oct 23, 2012)

I feel exactly the same way. I am loving with my dad and it is breaking my heart all over again every day. I know I need to get out on my own though or else I will keep being saved by people and never become independent. It sucks.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't have anxiety I just have chronic dp....so I always feel detached from my body it don't come in waves or episodes 
I'm just having a bad day I thought I cud handle this but it seems to be getting worse the longer I have it


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

You HAVE anxiety, you just dont realise it, atleast try medication for a while and see what happens, worst case scenario they wont do any effect.

It can hardly be worse than what you have now.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Hang in there. We're all with ya


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry but I don't feel anxiety I'm completely numb


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Miss Jess, excuse my momentary clear-sighted ness concerning your symptomatic condition with DP. I just have one suggestion for you to perhaps consider and practice; try humility. Look around you. You are in existence, surrounded by beautiful and terrifying things. Take a moment to gawk at the sight of all these things, the yings and the yangs. Try to feel the oddity of being here, and yet the sheer beauty of it that overwhelms you.

Try closing your eyes for 5 minutes and contemplate the condition of a blind man who lacks the privilege and luxury you have. Utilize your other senses, and then reopen your eyes.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Miss Jess I feel your pain...I have it chronic too and its god awful...Try and take solace from the fact that your not alone with this horrible disorder..But i understand how you feel..This disorder can leave you feeling hopeless..I know cos I spend most of my days feeling that way...I often think I would be better off with terminal cancer cos it seems to me that if you suffer from mental ill health especially DP nobody gives a fuck ! At least if I had cancer people would listen to me when I talk about how i suffer and feel day in day out............

DP is an existance not a life and people need to understand that and give people like us the understanding we deserve!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah chronic dp is fuking tormenting I thought I could handle being this way for the first 4-5 years but I'm not handling it well anymore at all it's taken a huge toll on me I don't get pleasure or joy from anything and I just don't remember what it feels like to be and feel like a human being


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

h4niBLE94 said:


> okay okay okay..calm down lil missy..i completely understand...trust me I do..i get just as mad as you..sometimes I just wanna kill everything but if I learned anything from dp is that..you cantt= afford to frustrate yourself..it makes the condition worse..if your interested ill guide you out of dp..I personally think I know how..don't take my word for it..try these tips...no sugar at all...well until you are getting somewhere...eat lean protein...and complex carbohydrates...no smoking...no stimulants...right now all your going through is a mind fatigued from worry and your stressing off the symtoms..it will go away once youdont freak out by the way you feel and trust that it will go away..ive had this condition for 5 years as well..even worse I had it in jail..you will get through this just take it easy on your self..everything your going through is just dp and will go away once you refresh your fatigued mind...how do refresh it..simple...by not causing a strain on your body or continuing to worry your mind...I no you probably cant stop worrying but really you can and I will show you..so hit me up on your free time..all dp is the same...it is...its just a fatigued mind..believe me I know everything..well not exactly but more than enough


Are you free from it now though?


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

missjess said:


> Sorry but I don't feel anxiety I'm completely numb


Don't listen to Solomon, he has no way of actually diagnosing you or telling you what you are feeling. That's what your job is!

I find that as depersonalization sticks around you either get used to it and it "seems" to go away, or you start thinking about it more and it "seems" to get worse.

You just have to remember that it cycles, and also, you have to attempt to accept it, otherwise you end up in some kind of emotionally distressing state.

Have you tried going to therapy before for this?


----------



## KevinSmith14 (Nov 16, 2013)

.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

KevinSmith14 said:


> Don't listen to Solomon, he has no way of actually diagnosing you or telling you what you are feeling. That's what your job is!
> I find that as depersonalization sticks around you either get used to it and it "seems" to go away, or you start thinking about it more and it "seems" to get worse.
> You just have to remember that it cycles, and also, you have to attempt to accept it, otherwise you end up in some kind of emotionally distressing state.
> Have you tried going to therapy before for this?


Well that's the thing, mine doesn't cycle it's always the same and chronic it never goes up or down that is why I don't know what to think and have seriously lost a lot of hope and faith that I can get better


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine is constant too...Its awful to live with...Nobody should have to go through this torture...Its not a life..


----------



## Bryndelyn (Nov 5, 2013)

We all know how you feel, and I know it feels like there is no hope. Fighting DP seems to make it worse, yet just letting it happen is too frightening. I would suggest taking meds. I know it doesn't feel like you have anxiety, but you have a form of it, or a symptom of it, hence DP.

So what, maybe it won't get better, maybe it will?

I think something that would help you, though is gonna sound impossible , is to ignore it. Like, it's hard to ignore when it's always there, but find things that make you happy and do them.


----------

